# RI Fliessbild



## rene (11 Juli 2007)

hallo zusammen, kennt jemand eine gut seite auf dem einem mal ein R&I Fließbild erklärt wird, bzw, die Bedeutung der Buchstaben?

bräuchte ich nämlich mal dringend...


----------



## Farinin (11 Juli 2007)

Ich habe mir mal die DIN 19227 zugelegt. Dort steht einiges drin aber richtig gut erklärt ist es dort auch nicht. Aber wenn du nach dieser DIN googlest, erhält man so einiges.


----------



## Farinin (11 Juli 2007)

Nachtrag: DIN 28004 scheint für R&I Fließbilder auch sehr interessant zu sein!


----------



## Kai (11 Juli 2007)

Ich habe mir aus dem Beuth-Verlag das DIN-Taschenbuch 170 (Rohrleitungssysteme - Normen über graphische Symbole) besorgt. 

http://www.beuth.de/langanzeige/DIN-Taschenbuch+170/67358895.html

Dort stehen alle wichtigen Normen drin:

http://www.beuth.de/cmd;jsessionid=...level=tpl-inhalt&artid=67358895&languageid=de

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (11 Juli 2007)

Farinin schrieb:


> Nachtrag: DIN 28004 scheint für R&I Fließbilder auch sehr interessant zu sein!


 
Die DIN 28004 gibt es nicht mehr, sie ist im Jahr 2000 durch die DIN EN ISO 10628 (aktuelle Ausgabe 2001-3) ersetzt worden.

http://www.beuth.de/langanzeige/DIN+EN+ISO+10628/de/35A2D9A84FEEA5C6E7AE49C3B5BB57F5.1/38110177.html

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (11 Juli 2007)

rene schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, kennt jemand eine gut seite auf dem einem mal ein R&I Fließbild erklärt wird, bzw, die Bedeutung der Buchstaben?


 
Kennbuchstaben für EMSR-Technik (DIN 19227 Teil 1)

http://wonkysweb.de/webelektronik/314.php

Gruß Kai


----------



## AndreK (11 Juli 2007)

*Ja sicher *

Ich habe mir die Kennungen als Excel Tabelle angelegt 

Habe auch schon mehr Daten dazu bekommen, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen die in die Tabelle einzupflegen. Diese Daten kann ich aber nicht weitergeben... aber in Zukunft wird diese ExcelTabelle wachsen...

Ist dann das AKZ /KKS

In dem Bild ein Druckschalter, System ist jetzt mal Wurst...
- Eine Lnie im Oval = SPS, Doppellinie = Übergeordnetes Leitsystem
P - Druck
S - Schaltung
- - auf minimum 
A - Alarm 
- - bei -Druck

C - direkter Messkreis
P - Druck
3 - binäres Signal
02 - fortlaufender Zähler


----------



## Farinin (12 Juli 2007)

Kai schrieb:


> Ich habe mir aus dem Beuth-Verlag das DIN-Taschenbuch 170 (Rohrleitungssysteme - Normen über graphische Symbole) besorgt.
> 
> http://www.beuth.de/langanzeige/DIN-Taschenbuch+170/67358895.html
> 
> ...


Hallo Kai,

dein Buch macht schon einen ordentlichen Eindruck, aber geht es da nur um Rohrleitungen oder stehen da auch andere Symbole wie Pumpen, Antriebe oder Aufnehmer drin?


----------



## rene (12 Juli 2007)

Kai schrieb:


> Kennbuchstaben für EMSR-Technik (DIN 19227 Teil 1)
> 
> http://wonkysweb.de/webelektronik/314.php
> 
> Gruß Kai


 

Danke Kai und den anderen natürlich auch!!!

Genau so eine kleine Übersicht habe ih gesucht


----------



## Kai (12 Juli 2007)

Farinin schrieb:


> Hallo Kai,
> 
> dein Buch macht schon einen ordentlichen Eindruck, aber geht es da nur um Rohrleitungen oder stehen da auch andere Symbole wie Pumpen, Antriebe oder Aufnehmer drin?


 
Hallo Farinin,

in dem DIN-Taschenbuch sind alle möglichen Symbole: Armaturen, Rohrleitungen, Behälter, Wärmetauscher, Filter, Abscheider, Rührer, Pumpen, Verdichter, Ventilatoren, Motoren und noch viele mehr.

Bei Interesse an dem DIN-Taschenbuch kannst Du Dir es in einer Buchhandlung ja mal zur Ansicht bestellen. Wenn es Dir dann nicht gefällt, brauchst Du es nicht kaufen. Viele Fachbuchhandlungen haben die DIN-Taschenbücher auch vorrätig, so dass man sich die Bücher vor dem Kauf mal ansehen kann.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Farinin (13 Juli 2007)

Hallo,
nee ich denke ich werde es mir einfach mal bestellen. Den Weg in die Stadt überlasse ich da mal anderen! Vielen Dank!


----------

